# Male/Female?



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

Basically, I was just wondering what the deal is between male and female plants.. Like can u smoke males or what and what's the difference and stuff?


----------



## lady kush (Feb 4, 2006)

*Quick and simple definition. Females bud males dont. Males produce seeds, and you dont want them around unless your planning to pollenate a female. Sorry for not going into detail but Im alittle hung over . For a more detailed explaination check out the newbie section under indoor growing *


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

How can u tell if theyre male or female?


----------



## skunk (Feb 4, 2006)

males will have little balls and female will have tiny hairs .ps you can smoke males if desperate. but it wont be as strong also may give you head ache . as far as that goes you can even smoke the leaves .


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2006)

female
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1064

male   preflowerhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1065

*Male AND female (hermorphradite)*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1150

males release pollen, which fertilizes females, which bare seeds. Males don't have seeds.


----------



## CGNecrodice (Feb 4, 2006)

Alright thx


----------



## lady kush (Feb 5, 2006)

true hick, sorry about the mix up on that CG like I said I was alittle fucked up that day. It was the wine I say...the wine


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2006)

heee hee lady K, I have been known to have a glass of "Blue Nun" with ma' dinner..


----------

